# What shorts during bike fitting?



## notwist (Feb 26, 2009)

Is it advisable to wear bib shorts when getting my bike fit or can I just Wear regular street clothes?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Wear what you'd normally wear on the bike for shorts. Jerseys won't matter.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Ideally, wear bike specific clothing - shorts and short sleeves. The fitter will need to see your leg and arm positions, so the less you cover those areas, the better. Also, some adjustments (saddle height comes to mind) will be more accurately measured when wearing proper clothing. Same goes for shoes/ cleats/ pedals. Make sure the fitting is done with what you use riding.


----------



## SidNitzerglobin (Jun 22, 2010)

As already stated, unless you usually cycle in a mumu, wear the same type of gear you wear for the majority of your riding.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

The more accurate you are about what you wear to your fitting, the more accurate your fitting will be. Shoes are vital, shorts less so, but still, I'd wear them.


----------



## dysfunction (Apr 2, 2010)

My usual combination is.. 

shorts
shoes & the socks I normally wear (esp since they'll adjust the cleats)
saddle (if you use a specific one already)


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

dysfunction said:


> My usual combination is..
> 
> shorts
> shoes & the socks I normally wear (esp since they'll adjust the cleats)
> saddle (if you use a specific one already)


If you're getting your bike fitted, won't your saddle already be on the bike? 

Ohhh, if you're buying a NEW bike and want a specific saddle. OK, I get it now. Good point.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Wear your usual cycling clothes. If you usually wear bibs, then wear them for the fitting.


----------

